# Vodafone-Vertagsverlängerung, aber jetzt mit I-Net!!!



## rabensang (26. November 2009)

*Vodafone-Vertagsverlängerung, aber jetzt mit I-Net!!!*

Hallo Leute

Jetzt ist es mal wieder so weit. Ich kann meinen Vertrag verlängern oder Kündigen.

Ich möchte jetzt aber mobiles Inernet auf dem handy, mit niedrigem Preis.

Kennt sich jemand mit den Vodafone Vertägen bzw. Tarifen aus?

Zu welchen paket soll ich greifen.

MFG


----------



## midnight (26. November 2009)

*AW: Vodafone-Vertagsverlängerung, aber jetzt mit I-Net!!!*

Also mobiles Internet is ne heikle angelegenheit. Weil im Vertrag auf VF.de steht was davon, dass man nur 300mb - 1gb Volumen mit UMTS hat. Allerdings haben einige Freunde von mir ihre Verträge auch verlängert und haben immer noch das "alte" 5GB-Modul.

Zum Handy: Was verstehst du unter günstig? Ich find z.B. das N97 interessant, ist aber auch gleich ein ziemlicher brecher.
*Merke*: Lass niemals durchblicken, dass du bei VF bleiben willst. Warte am besten, bis die sich bei dir melden. Dann kriegst du meist etwas günstigere Verträge und vor allem günstigere Handys.

so far


----------



## rabensang (26. November 2009)

*AW: Vodafone-Vertagsverlängerung, aber jetzt mit I-Net!!!*

Ja, das N97 war auch eins meiner Favoriten.

Ich will aber den Vertrag eventuell noch Kündigen können.

MFG


----------



## midnight (26. November 2009)

*AW: Vodafone-Vertagsverlängerung, aber jetzt mit I-Net!!!*



rabensang schrieb:


> Ich will aber den Vertrag eventuell noch Kündigen können.



Wie meinst du das? Bei einer Vertragsverlängerung erhälst du wieder einen 24-Monatsvertrag, da is nix mit vorher kündigen.

so far


----------



## rabensang (26. November 2009)

*AW: Vodafone-Vertagsverlängerung, aber jetzt mit I-Net!!!*

komischerweise kann ich mir knapp 3,1 Monate vorher schon ein neues handy raussuchen. Daher hab ich die Option vorher zu kündigen.

MFG


----------



## El Wahno (26. November 2009)

*AW: Vodafone-Vertagsverlängerung, aber jetzt mit I-Net!!!*

OBACHT GEBEN!

wenn Du bei VF eine Flatrate hast, aber das Handy auch mal als Modem für Dein Laptop nutzen willst, hast Du ein Problem: das kostet richtig 

Weil ich von meinen Kollegen gewohnt war dass dies problemlos möglich ist (die sind bei unterschiedlichen ANDEREN Anbietern), habe ich auf einer Messe 35 Minuten über mein VF-Handy und Laptop Emails abgerufen und Antworten geschrieben. Rechnungssumme: 320,- EUR!!! 
Einspruch etc. hat nix gebracht, da es in den Vertragsbedingungen steht. Aber die Kollegen mit anderen Anbietern wie gesagt ohne Probleme und dazu noch mit günstigeren Flatrates!

Sobald mein Vertrag ausläuft bin ich wieder weg von den Abzockern


----------



## Xion4 (26. November 2009)

*AW: Vodafone-Vertagsverlängerung, aber jetzt mit I-Net!!!*

Als Gegenstück zum N97 kann ich sonst das Omnia i7610 Pro empfehlen, gleiche Funktionen, gleicher Preis, besseres Display und Win Mobile 6.5.


----------



## rabensang (26. November 2009)

*AW: Vodafone-Vertagsverlängerung, aber jetzt mit I-Net!!!*

Bei den handys guck iczh mal noch, aber ich möchte wissen, welchen Vertrag ich nehmen soll. I-Net muss dabei sein und ein paar freiminuten.

Kann mir da einer etwas gutes von den Angeboten empfehlen.

MFG


----------



## Xion4 (26. November 2009)

*AW: Vodafone-Vertagsverlängerung, aber jetzt mit I-Net!!!*

Ganz im ernst? Nicht bei Vodafone. Bin da gerade weg, weil es mir einfach zu teuer ist. Bei anderen Anbietern gibts für 20€ 100SMS, 100 Freiminuten und ne iflat..wenn man denn Netzabdeckung bei sich hat...


----------



## midnight (26. November 2009)

*AW: Vodafone-Vertagsverlängerung, aber jetzt mit I-Net!!!*

Ganz im Ernst: Wenn du ordentliche Netzabdeckund haben willst, brauchst du VF oder T-Mobile. Und die sind a) sauteuer und limitieren in den kleinen Tarifen b) sehr schnell die Banbbreite.

so far


----------



## MESeidel (27. November 2009)

*AW: Vodafone-Vertagsverlängerung, aber jetzt mit I-Net!!!*

Die Verlängerung hat wenig mit den eigentlichen Tarifen zu tun.
Das ist quasi nur die Bindung an den Anbieter für weitere 24 Monate.
In der Zeit kann man aber fröhlich zwischen Tarifen wechseln oder Optionen zu bestehen zusätzlich buchen.
Wenn man von einem niedrigem Vertrag in einen höheren (der Einfachheit halber mal gesagt mit höherer Grundgebühr) ist das auch kostenlos.

Also am besten in den Vodafone Laden gehen und sich informieren über Zubuch-Optionen oder andere Tarife, mit Daten-Option.
Am besten nicht gleich da was neues abschließen, sondern sich Info Material mitgeben lassen.
Und das ganze zu Hause noch einmal durchlesen und Monatliche Kosten schon mal kalkulieren.

PS:
Der Preis des Handy's bei Verlängerung hängt vom Tarif zum Verlängerungs-Zeitpunkt ab.
Also wenn ein Wechsel in den höheren ansteht, die Verlängerung erst nach  dem Wechsel durchführen.
Wenn man das im Laden erledigt, machen die Mitarbeiter das natürlich, so dass man glaubt es wäre alles ein Vorgang.



El Wahno schrieb:


> OBACHT GEBEN!
> 
> wenn Du bei VF eine Flatrate hast, aber das Handy auch mal als Modem für Dein Laptop nutzen willst, hast Du ein Problem: das kostet richtig
> 
> ...



Internet wird in extra Zusatztarifen behandelt (zumindest bei VF und T-Mob).
Wenn man sich ein Datenbudget-Tarif oder eine Flatrate (nur Daten mein ich jetzt) dazu bucht zahlt man monatlich etwas mehr.
Wenn man das nicht hat, fällt man bei Nutzung in den "Standard" zurück.

Einige Tarife sind nach außen hin eine Kombination aus Flatrate und Daten-Flaterate.
Namen wie Super Flat oder Max sind ja auch nur Marketing...

Natürlich steht so was auch in den Vertragsbedingungen.
Genauso wie das Verbot zur Nutzung des Handys als Modem am Notebook oder Skype auf dem Handy.
Aber wer liest sich das Ganze schon durch ;o)


----------



## rabensang (27. November 2009)

*AW: Vodafone-Vertagsverlängerung, aber jetzt mit I-Net!!!*

Was bedeutet eigentlich diese Bandbreitenbegrenzung????

Ist das das Volumen, was mit dem surfen auf Websites erreicht wird?

Wenn ja, würde das ja mit der Aussage, die in der Angebotsanzeige steht, wiedersprechen. Denn da steht ausserdem drin:*

E-Mails versenden/empfangen und im mobilen Internet surfen: unbegrenzt.

MFG
*


----------



## MESeidel (27. November 2009)

*AW: Vodafone-Vertagsverlängerung, aber jetzt mit I-Net!!!*

Mit Bandbreite ist die Verbindungsdatenrate gemeint.
Also wie bei DSL 1000, 6000 oder 16000.
Die Begrenzung bedeutet, dass die Bandbreite nicht mehr UMTS ist sondern auf GPRS reduziert wird.
Man kann weiterhin surfen, Webseiten (und E-Mails mit Anhängen) laden aber Länger.

Die Bandbreitenbegrenzung wird entweder in Einzelfällen für einzelne SIM Karten angewendet (extrem selten).
Bzw. gibt es oft eine Datenmengen-Klausel und damit eine Automatik.
Sprich wenn man mehr als 1 MB am Tag heruntergeladen hat, wird die Download Geschwindigkeit ab dem Zeitpunkt reduziert.
Am nächsten Tag (0 Uhr) hat man wieder volle Geschwindigkeit.
Manche Anbieter setzen auch Monatsgrenzen und erlauben erst im neuen Monat wieder volle Geschwindigkeit.
Aber wenn ich mich recht erinnere hat Vodafone tageslimits.

Sinn der Sache ist, dass die Anbieter das Netz vor Überlastung schützen wollen.
Wenn Jeder Handy Nutzer (und Sim KArten in USB Sticks an Notebooks) Downloads laufen hat (oder P2P Sharing) würden die Netze gnadenlos überlastet.
Im Gegensatz zum Kabelnetz teilen sich alle angemeldeten Nutzer ein Frequenzspektrum (und damit Daten-Bandbreite).


----------



## midnight (27. November 2009)

*AW: Vodafone-Vertagsverlängerung, aber jetzt mit I-Net!!!*

Ja das Problem ist nur, dass du bei Vodafone max. 1gb/Monat mit UMTS kriegst, dann ist Feierabend. Weil Internet mit GPRS ist kein Internet sondern eine Zumutung. An sich ist das alles verarsche, weil man eben *nicht *unbegrenzt surfen kann. immerhin schreibs VF mitten auf die Seite, bei TM findet man es nur im Kleingedruckten.

so far


----------



## MESeidel (27. November 2009)

*AW: Vodafone-Vertagsverlängerung, aber jetzt mit I-Net!!!*



midnight schrieb:


> Ja das Problem ist nur, dass du bei Vodafone max. 1gb/Monat mit UMTS kriegst, dann ist Feierabend. Weil Internet mit GPRS ist kein Internet sondern eine Zumutung. An sich ist das alles verarsche, weil man eben *nicht *unbegrenzt surfen kann. immerhin schreibs VF mitten auf die Seite, bei TM findet man es nur im Kleingedruckten.
> 
> so far



Vodafone hat doch Monatslimit?
Es gibt auf jeden Fall Anbieter die täglicher Begrenzung verwenden, das Limit ist dann natürlich niedriger.

Geschenkt bekommt mal (leider) nichts.
Und einen unabhängigen Berater zu finden, der beim Vergleichen hilft, ist ja auch nicht leicht...


----------



## midnight (27. November 2009)

*AW: Vodafone-Vertagsverlängerung, aber jetzt mit I-Net!!!*

Also wenn du bei der Telekom 5GB UMTS-Traffic haben willst musst du schon echt tief in die Tasche greifen. Ich glaub es waren 90€/Monat, was doch etwas übertrieben ist. Bei den "kleinen" Tarifen ist bei der Telekom bei 300mb schluss mit UMTS.

so far


----------



## rabensang (27. November 2009)

*AW: Vodafone-Vertagsverlängerung, aber jetzt mit I-Net!!!*

Das ist ja genau das Problem.

Trotzdem kann man hingehen wo man will irgendwo ist immer ein hacken dran.

Ich möchtre ja auch nur ein paar mal im I net surfen, PCGHX besuchen und Emails checken. Ich denke, da reicht 1G.

Jetzt steht noch die Frage offen welches handy dazu???

MFG


----------



## midnight (27. November 2009)

*AW: Vodafone-Vertagsverlängerung, aber jetzt mit I-Net!!!*

Also ich warte ja noch gespannt auf das Nokia n900 und das htc leo. Das n900 ist mehr oder weniger ein n97 mit wesentlich besserer Software (maemo, ein Linuxderivat) und mehr Funktionen. Das htc leo hat wm6.5 und einen kapazitiven Touchscreen (siehe iPhone) der endlich ordentlich funktioniert.
Ich denke mal, dass man bei beiden Handys draufzahlen müssen wird - aber wenn schon, denn schon.

so far


----------



## rabensang (27. November 2009)

*AW: Vodafone-Vertagsverlängerung, aber jetzt mit I-Net!!!*

und wann kommen die?

MFG


----------



## midnight (27. November 2009)

*AW: Vodafone-Vertagsverlängerung, aber jetzt mit I-Net!!!*

Also das htc leo (auch bekannt unter: htc hd2) ist schon da - kostet bei TM gleich mal 250€ oder so. VF listet es noch nicht. Das n900 sollte im Oktober vorgestellt werden - ich hoffe, dass es demnächst rauskommt. Du hast ja auch noch ein bisschen bis der Vertrag ausläuft, kündige einfach, zurückziehen kannst du immer noch.

so far


----------

